# Freshpet Select?



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

I was talking through a Fred Meyers and I saw a Freshpet Select fridge by the dogfood aisle. I am extremely leery of anything sold in the super market, but I was looking at their ingredients and the pamphlet and so far it's not looking so bad.

Slice & Serve - Freshpet Select - Natural Pet Food

It was like 2 lbs for under $12.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Personally I don't consider this "raw" feeding, it goes thru processing, has many ingredients and can be subjected to recalls like other dog foods. 
Though it is probably better than kibble, but very pricey as most GSD's will eat 2# in one day...I'd rather buy a nice steak and give an ox tail and a bit of kidney for that $$.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

At crude protein 10%, crude fat 6% I'm hard pressed to see how 1 2/3 pounds a day of this would be enough food for a normal GSD. Also, at moisture (max) 73% you're paying a lot for water.

Sounds like a marketing ploy more than anything else. It might be good for training treats, though. The protein/fat ratio sounds about like Natural Balance™ food rolls.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

Hunther's Dad said:


> At crude protein 10%, crude fat 6% I'm hard pressed to see how 1 2/3 pounds a day of this would be enough food for a normal GSD. Also, at moisture (max) 73% you're paying a lot for water.
> 
> Sounds like a marketing ploy more than anything else. It might be good for training treats, though. The protein/fat ratio sounds about like Natural Balance™ food rolls.


I noticed that too... seemed like it was mostly water and very little meat.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It's not raw, it's cooked. I fed it to Chama was she was recovering from bloat.


----------

